# there must be someone on this forum that can help!!



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

bottom line my det is Putting out more boost than i want it seems like its making 11 pounds. I have an apex avcr but i havent changed the boost settings. I dont have a problem with the power im just eager to know why this would happen. Also the two sensors with the solenoids on the pass. side of the car that control the idle seem not to be working. are there any tricks that i left out when i made my 1.6 into a 2.0?? Ive done a bunch of det swaps but all the cars were 2.0's already. I cant figure it out. when its cold it idles at like 700 and runs like absolute crap. The a/f guage is pinned at lean. Then while driving the car will "wake up" and ill have a good amount of power and the af seems correct. someone help. I cant be the only one with this problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

O my dear heavens, I don't know where to start with what could have gone wrong:

But in the interest of help, I'll try:

make sure you have the correct ECU for the engine.
1.6 is very different from the 2.0.

MAF and O2 sensors must be functioning.

Once you have done these, gimme a holler.

Best of luck, I hope you don't need it!

-Jarret


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

maf is correctly functioning. O2 is brand new and functioning. And the ecu came with the motor. I was thinking maybe i got the wrong ecu but the only way to find out is if i can borrow an ecu and see what happens. Maybe i got the wrong one. The harness i pulled myself from an se-r with no cuts. I was told about a sensor had to connect under the intake manifold since my car was a 1.6 before. I did that and it seems like that sensor is getting power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Ok, so mmm...errrr. let's go over the swap again, you just mentally check that you did it, and if you didn't.... that might be the problem.

First off there is a sticker on the ECU, make sure it matches up with another *confirmed* ecu. It'll say h27 or e33 or something like that. that'll be the easiest way of checking correct ecu's.

-remove dead engine and wiring harness
-clean up engine bay
-remove old tranny
-install new tranny
(is the tranny one of the advanced ones that have wiring running to it? if so, make sure the wires are connected. )
-new clutch, flywheel
-put in engine
-connect harnesses
-spark plugs, wires, DFI wires
(are you using the correct plugs for your application, cause if you have really COLD plugs, or are gapped improperly that could account for the delay, and warming up period.)
-Intake and sensors
(you've checked the sensors)
-pulleys, belts,fluids
-exhaust manifold, BOV, turbo
(if the turbo fan has been bent, or is not harmonic for whatever reason, it could be increasing the amount of spent FA mix back into the cyllinders, hampering initial performance. However, It would not explain the increased boost. But if the Blow off valve wasn't, that would explain the unregulated boost increase, but would not explain the poor idling.)

yeesh.

I might have put myself a little over my head, I haven't touched a turbo in over a year. Best thing to do is to check all aspects of the turbo system, to make sure they are all operational, once that's done to your satisfaction.

Just do the simple stuff first and make a list of what you've checked.

Verify the ecu first, that would be funny (or not) if you checked it last and it was for a CA18et....

And always remember murphy's law....


happy halloween.
-Jarret


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

On second thought, I was thinking what car whould be swapping 1.6 for a 2.0?

Don't tell me that you have a domestic Sentra, with the shitty smaller sewing engine and dropped the sentra se/ g20
SR20DE FWD in it and threw on a turbo on it?

Because if you did, just get a FSM for the car, you can order one from ANY dealership for around 30-40 smackers, and both engines will be in it. WITH wiring and ecu specs.

Read it to see where you (or someone else) went wrong, and VOILA!

problem solved!

-Jarret


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

damn. thanks for the ideas. Ill look over all of that. I didnt check if i had the right ecu. Good point though. As for the motor, it came with the 1.6 i dropped in a sr20det. I used an se- r harness. The car used to have that electronic crap speedo but i ditched it and went with the cable-type speedo. I have a det maf. I also have a mitsu starion fuel pump. I pulled out the plugs and they were black. I cleaned them off and checked the gap. They are at .40. I had my injectors cleaned and tested and they are all functioning. I went over all my vacuums for the turbo and found no VISIBLE leaks. I also replaced all the vacuums with new ones. Im using nissan wires, i have a new cap, rotor, pcv, air, and fuel filter. Im also using ngk plug. Im running out of clues. But thanks for the help. If you can think of anything else it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

